# bazooka low powered sub



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

not sure. i have mine running off of an add a circuit that is using the front cigarette lighter fuse


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

can i somehow connect that wire to the rear auxillary power outlet since it is switched power?


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

I'd be interested in this too!

How is the bass quality out of that bazooka tube btw? Obviously it's not gonna be like a 12 or even a 10" sub but I'd like a litle more fill then the stock 6 speaker setup can offer.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

from everything i have read it should provide enough to satisfy me. i replaced the stock speakers with pioneers and now the mids and highs are clear but no bass so this should do the trick. im going to call crutchfields technical support to see what say about the switched power


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

I wonder if the 8" tube would fit in the empty tire well of an Eco? Hehe


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Just spoke to crutchfield and he doesn't recommend connecting from rear of radio. He said I can either add a fuse tap to the windshield wiper fuse or he said I can tap accessory socket in car since its a low powered sub. Im hoping accessory way will work since it seems like the easier path. So much for the 30 min install that the sub claims.


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Dwnshft said:


> I wonder if the 8" tube would fit in the empty tire well of an Eco? Hehe


 That would be a neat spot.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i would hate to lose that tire well as it is great for bags and or bottles. it keeps everything from rolling around. It also keeps propane tanks secure when i have to swap them out...


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

So have you installed it yet? Where did you end up mounting it? I expect a full review by morning...heh


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Dwnshft said:


> So have you installed it yet? Where did you end up mounting it? I expect a full review by morning...heh


haha, actually i havent begun yet. I was just doing as much research as possible last night so I will be ready to jump into either Friday or Saturday.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

just go to an auto parts store and buy an add a circuit..this will allow you to tap into whatever you want by using the fuse box instead of tapping directly into wires..i think mine was $6 and works great


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

one step ahead of you, i already have one coming. Im hoping we have the mini style in the inside fuse box.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

i have a 8 inch bazooka tube in my LTZ. and i love it. it is the 100 watt tube and it hits really good and is simple to hook up. i ran my remote wire off the ign fuse. if you do a search on here i posted some pics of my stereo install stuff.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

the guys at crutchfield told me to install the red constant and the blu/white switched together to the add a fuse. since this is only a 50 watt sub it does not need to go directly to battery. Have you tried the bazooka in your trunk?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Installed today and its amazing! It fits perfectly with new speakers I installed.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Looking forward to some pics. :0)


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

i have always been curious to what the bazooka tubes sound like...the only thing i ever had from them was 4 12's in my zx2...it was pretty ridiculous lol..can't wait to see the pics..


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> Installed today and its amazing! It fits perfectly with new speakers I installed.


Ok..you've had 3 hours to play with your toy now get with the pics and review. You're slacking! Lol


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I didn't take pics of the install, my fault. This bazooka came with all the wiring with quick connects, I connected everything by the hood release even the ground. I put an add a fuse on fuse 6 (cig lighter) and connected the switched and constant power to the add a fuse. There is also a ground right in that area that I took advantage of. I first connected using front speakers like instructions said but quickly realized it was huge mistake. Had no control to balance high pitch front speakers from bass in rear. I mounted the tube to the left of where the spare would be 3 inches from rear with speaker end facing back. I also removed the insulation covering where the 6x9's would be in the upgraded system. Bottom line is I believe it sounds better then pioneer system and only put 230 dollars in.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

One thing I have noticed since installing sub is now my usb stick has to index everytime I start the car. It never had to do this before. What gives?


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

doesn't make much sense to me. the cigarette lighter fuse has nothing to do with the usb port. neither does the taps you put in


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I think it has something to do with disconnecting battery when I did the work. Hopefully it will work itself out.


----------



## Vulgar_Display (Apr 23, 2011)

I've been getting some rather odd behavior from my USB port as long as I've had the car. Random Ipod reboots, and other things. Could be my ages old ipod is starting to fail and that's the issue. Not sure.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

update.... do not change your stock speakers unless your adding amp to them or changing radio. I reinstalled my stock front speakers and now it sounds great with the bazooka in trunk. My advice for anyone thats not crazy into audio but wants more out of there system is to buy the 50 watt bazooka for 130.00 and you will be pleasantly surprised at how it transforms your radio!!!


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Gee, thanks Cruzeman. Now I may have to part with more money now. And to make it worse, Future Shop has the 8 and 10" Bazooka on sale this week!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

OMG THOSE ARE AMAZING PRICES!!!!!!!!! I may return mine and re-buy from these people!!!! 

my bad, they are in canada lol


----------



## slaz13 (May 25, 2011)

I have the premium audio and seriously think something is wrong with it. First off XM radio turned up to volume 45 is a joke! Not loud what so ever. Cds and AUX are louder but I have to keep the bass at -7 to -12 or the 6X9s behind the back seat sounds fn awful! Anyways to my point could I put the Bazooka BTA8100 in my car? I did not know if this was possible due to having the premium audio. Also I have those 6X9s in there which gives off bass which sounds shitty if its not way in the negative values.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

It would help like crazy ! You can turn bass down and crank it and you will have excellent bass!


----------



## slaz13 (May 25, 2011)

How easy would it be to install? If I took it somewhere do you think they could do it and what do you think they would charge for something like this?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

If u buy the fast connect package that bazooka sells it is easy and fast. I will help u if you decide to go this route.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Has anyone thought of doing something like this with their spare tire well?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Rescue09 (Oct 6, 2011)

How do I figure out what wires to tap?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

All the info you need is in this thread 
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/989-my-new-interior-lighting-4.html


----------



## Rescue09 (Oct 6, 2011)

Awesome thanks bud


----------



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> I didn't take pics of the install, my fault. This bazooka came with all the wiring with quick connects, I connected everything by the hood release even the ground. I put an add a fuse on fuse 6 (cig lighter) and connected the switched and constant power to the add a fuse. There is also a ground right in that area that I took advantage of. I first connected using front speakers like instructions said but quickly realized it was huge mistake. Had no control to balance high pitch front speakers from bass in rear. I mounted the tube to the left of where the spare would be 3 inches from rear with speaker end facing back. I also removed the insulation covering where the 6x9's would be in the upgraded system. Bottom line is I believe it sounds better then pioneer system and only put 230 dollars in.


I know this is an old thread, but I was wondering if you could help answer a question for me. How did you add both the power wires to 1 add a fuse? Or did you use 2 "add a fuses?" Please let me know as i'm trying to install a 100W bazooka this weekend. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

The add a fuse has a wire coming out of it . You simply wrap the two wires from the bazooka to he wire on the add a fuse.


----------

